# Ground pole spacing



## AnalisaParalyzer (Apr 25, 2012)

Hey there. so, its been a while since i've done ground pole work, and i'm going to be starting an 8 yr old ottb over fences, and i'd like to get her off on the right foot. The only thing is, i don't remember the correct spacing for trot poles for a horse her size(16.1). i know jump spacing like the back of my hand, but its been a long time since i've had to do real from the ground up jump training. this is for hunters, even though i feel shes more apt for dressage, owners wants jumps sooo, back to my question, does anybody know how to measure out/how much space to put between trot poles?

Thankies much


----------



## Corporal (Jul 29, 2010)

Your Googlefoo must need some batteries, YUK, YUK!!
Here are a couple of sites, bc I couldn't remember if 6 ft. or 12 ft. was the average distance for poles on the ground.
The Perfect Distance – America’s Horse Daily
Distance between trot poles and jumps
Measuring distances for ground poles & jumping lines? - Yahoo! Answers
If you can, rake the arena, ride your horse at a trot for a stride measurement, tie him up, rake again, and canter your horse for a measurement. Then you'll know for sure. I just re-read "Secretariat" and his stride was something like 18 ft. at full gallop--he was 16'2hh, so stride length can vary.
ALSO, if your horse trots or canters easily over the poles then your spacing is correct. If your horse Corrects his stride over the poles then the distances are too close or too far. Hope this helps! =D


----------



## AnalisaParalyzer (Apr 25, 2012)

Thank you corporal!!


----------



## Corporal (Jul 29, 2010)

Ok, get your poles measured right and take some good pictures to share with us!!!!!


----------



## upnover (Jan 17, 2008)

For trot poles your ground rails on an average sized horse (average horse's canter would be 12 ft) is 4 feet. For a series of canter rails its 9.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Jore (Dec 4, 2010)

My instructor goes by four feet for trot poles.


----------

